# FREE WILD CHERRY WOOD IN ST LOUIS!!!



## smokeydrewsky (Jul 6, 2010)

If you have a chainsaw, check out this ad for free wild cherry in St. Louis:

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/1826667693.html

I just called Scott from the posting, and he said there is a bunch left. About 12" diameter, and ranging from 4' to 12' sections. It's free, just call him and go grab it.








If I had a chainsaw, I'd be all over this... but since I don't, I'll have to impose a small finder's fee in the form of fresh-cut cherry wood j/k


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2010)

SmokeyDrewsky said:


> If you have a chainsaw, check out this ad for free wild cherry in St. Louis:
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/1826667693.html
> 
> ...


Thats a heck of a deal you could always check into renting a chainsaw and get some of that wood most of the rental stores around here rent them maybe they do there too


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Jul 7, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Thats a heck of a deal you could always check into renting a chainsaw and get some of that wood most of the rental stores around here rent them maybe they do there too


Hey that's not a bad idea. I haven't even thought of that. Maybe I'll look into it if there's any left. I have a feeling it won't last long around here.


----------

